# Anybody use Fishbites for cats?



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Fishbites work great in saltwater. We have outfished many anglers on piers who used every other kind of cut and live bait. It also stays on the hook well enough to catch two or three fish, in addition to being difficult for the pesky biters to steal off the hook.

Now that we're fishing freshwater, I thought I'd try some Fishbites for cats. It comes in shad and liver flavors.

Has anybody used these with any success in freshwater lakes?

And where can you find it locally? Academy has some on their website but not on the store shelves. It also has a shelf life where it's more pliable and has better color, so I don't want to buy old stock like from an online vendor where I cannot see it first.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, it seemed like a decent question. I think Fishbites are used in the surf by guys trying to catch whiting or whatever for bait for big reds. It is a tough bait with a smell. It may work for cats.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

We caught everything on Fishbites in surf and ICW, including pompano, and black drum in excess of 36". But whiting and sand trout absolutely loved Fishbites. We caught coolers full of those tasty fish.

The bonus was that hardheads didn't seem to go for Fishbites.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Bob:

I don't know what fish bites are.

I googled them and found nothing.

Please post a picture so I can see.

I'll try anything on catfish, particularly if its easy to use.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jimmy Blue said:


> Bob:
> 
> I don't know what fish bites are.
> 
> ...


Go to the drug store and get some anise oil. Then put a cigarette butt on a hook. Then use 1 drop of anise oil on it. You will catch cats where other people have given up on them.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Jimmy Blue said:


> Bob:
> 
> Please post a picture so I can see.


 Jimmy,

Fishbites is one word.

website is www.fishbites.com


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Ordered $94 assortment today online. I'll post results when I receive it and fish with it.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Go to the drug store and get some anise oil. Then put a cigarette butt on a hook. Then use 1 drop of anise oil on it. You will catch cats where other people have given up on them.


WE do OK with ZOTE soap, PINK. Not as good as real bait but if you running a long line you can catch enough. Doesn't stink up your hands either and stays on like no other.


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

I've used fishbites for cats in our farm ponds and had decent luck. It stays on very well for kids and is easy to use.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Fishbites worK!*

Used Fishbites today on Conroe. Cats liked them. Shad and liver flavors about equal. Shrimp from Saltwater series also works. Fishbites Jigs also worked, white and chartreuse.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Dog seemed to like 'em but we got no cat so can't say for sure on that. Make purty good fish bait tho!


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Dog seemed to like 'em but we got no cats so can't say for sure on that. Fish seem to like's tho.


----------

